# Dudley Mass. Swap + Show Sunday Feb. 17th.



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I spoke with Mike and he confirmed that the next Dudley swap will be Sunday Feb. 17th! For those that have never been, this show draws vendors from all over New England as well as NY/NJ/Pen. It is more of a swap than a show but I always bring some bikes to just put out for display and I would love to see more people do so as well. As the time gets closer I will post pics of the stuff I will be taking and encourage others to do so too, I have pre-sold many items this way!

Here is the link to where it is held and there is a Old Roads link on there with more info too. The date has not been changed on Old Roads as of yet but all the other info is the same. -Brian

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 23, 2013)

This is always a great event. Good times Good people.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2013)

Good to know!   Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## bikeville (Jan 26, 2013)

*I assume*

we will be there too, Curtis usually goes. I may stay home though. . .. I already have a picture of myself next to the helicopter!


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'll be there too!


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 26, 2013)

I missed the last one so I'm ready! I'll be looking for parts like two speed kickback stuff, bare rims,used or new and possibly ANOTHER project...haha.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 4, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks away! I'll post pics of the stuff that I plan to bring later this week.
-Brian


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 13, 2013)

Only a few days away. I hope some more of this snow melts so I can get my bikes out of the basement!
-Brian


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Only a few days away. I hope some more of this snow melts so I can get my bikes out of the basement!
> -Brian




I might hope so too!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 15, 2013)

*Dudley Ho !*

I'll be there with a table. 

Jim


----------

